# cannondale SR900 full zoot?



## sturdypuppy (Jul 15, 2006)

I acquired an older Cannondale road bike, and I'm trying to figure a few things out. The serial number doesn't make sense. It's imprinted underneath the left chainstay (yes I removed the cable guides)

Serial #: 65402911314

The decals say 
SR900
Full Zoot
Aluminum 3.0

I'm pretty sure that the frame is 54-55cm

Shimano 600 (ultegra) 7speed circa 1991
drive train
bb
derailer 
hubs

Tange vantage headset


I think that the bike is circa 1990/91. I'm also pretty sure that components aren't stock.

However, they could be. Who knows? 

From what I know of Zoot, they sell triathlon gear. Was this a speical team model?

Also, the shifters are a darn mystery to me. I am no expert when it comes to components, but these seem really strange. They are cylinders, not levers, that sit at the end of the handle bars: shift up when turned counter clockwise, down when turned clockwise. 

Can someone unlock the mystery of this beast?

Side view
Front view
Aluminum 3.0


----------



## jumac33 (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW
This bike looks great. Could you give us an update on how it rides and any changes you might have done to it?
It's a shame this thread didn't get more replies. I love the way that bike looks

If I may ask, how much did you pay for it?

Thanks


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Judging from the graphics, I'm gonna guess it's a '93. The shifters were similar to the Grip shift MTB shifters of today, in fact I think that they were made by grip shift. Those are ancient history now, as the STI type shifters have made those obsolete, but they were popular for a while when the only other choice was downtube shifters. They were also popular with Tri athletes, as they could be mounted at the ends of aero bars [as your set-up is}. I'm sure those weren't stock on your bike, in fact much of that bike has been modified. Very few bikes from that era haven't been tweaked in some way though. All in all, it looks like a pretty nice older Cdale, and would make a pretty decent time trial or tri machine even today. It will probably ride rather harshly, as all older Cdales did, but it is still a stiff, efficent bike.


----------

